# How do I use the forum?



## DECLANOMAD (Oct 9, 2008)

I had a glitch, now overcome, buying a mouthpiece due to not knowing the meaning of PM.
I have been looking for further information on how to use the forum, but so far have only found a list of acronyms which did not include the one I was unsure on and a brief description of the forum software. 

Can someone please direct me to the information on use of the forum,
ie., how to contact moderators, a guide for forum novices, explantions of common terminology and practise.

Sorry about the glum face it got posted by mistake, I tried to put a light bulb.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I always found that it is pretty much self-explanatory once you start using it but if it helps

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/forumdisplay.php?130-Forum-General-Info-FAQ

these are some general info

The best way to contact mods (busy people but very kind ) is to PM (now you know what it means) them


----------



## Saxland (Dec 6, 2004)

Its broken up into subforums: http://forum.saxontheweb.net/forum.php

New members questions: http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?110774-Useful-Information-for-New-Members

List of moderators: http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showgroups.php You can contact them or almost anyone here through Privite Message , otherwise known as PM just under the sax logo.

Click on your user name or anyones in a post and you will see PM and more options. It takes a little while to see all the options, but it is user friendly here.

You can do a google search as well, its on the top to the right of the Saxontheweb logo, the sax with the sunglassses. Anyone know if that personified sax has a name?


----------



## kavala (Oct 17, 2005)

FWIW, I find the best way to check out TLA's (three letter acronyms), or any acronym 
for that matter, is to type it into Google.

Also check this out....
http://www.acronymfinder.com/


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

I guess that you no longer need to contact a moderator now that the membership has done the most excellent job at answering your questions :bluewink:


----------



## MyMartinTenor (Jul 23, 2008)

"PM" means "private message." Click on a user's name, and a box of options appears. One is "private message." Click that, and it works like e-mail internal to the forum, which is private (only between you and that other user).


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Use the search button when looking for information before asking. You will get flamed less 

The forum has been going for years and nearly everything has been talked about once....or ten times.


----------



## DECLANOMAD (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for the informative, and informative and wry replies. 
Helping hands make better music?


----------

